

TPM Under DDOS Attack - esmooov
http://tpmmedia.tumblr.com/post/10015719855/tpm-hacked-after-posting-alleged-anonymous-mugshots

======
SoftwarePatent
Reminds me of this classic XKCD

<http://xkcd.com/932/>

~~~
esmooov
Bingo

